# Grassy taste ?



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I had a Partagas Serie D#4 and a Bolivar PC a while back and both were full of this as I call it "Grassy flavor" that I absolutely love . Is this the correct description to use for that special flavor I tasted or is there a better term being used by the rest of the Botl's here and in MRN's Encyclopedia ? If you happen to know the flavor profile I'm talking about then let's here your recommendations for cigars that are loaded with this grassy flavor , please . I've had a couple more Partagas Serie D#4's but the flavor hasn't been as pronounced as in the first one .


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

MRN uses grassy, especially when talking about Cohiba. I think it's a great way to describe that flavor.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> MRN uses grassy, especially when talking about Cohiba. I think it's a great way to describe that flavor.


Like he said. The Cohiba Double Corona or Esplendido. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

It is a flavor and is very present in most Cohibas. Especially the CoRo as I have found out.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> It is a flavor and is very present in most Cohibas. Especially the CoRo as I have found out.


Beat me to it Todd. The CoRo I had last week was dominant in the grassy flavor. It was my first Cohiba, so I was taken off guard at the unusual flavor. I didn't care for it at the time, but I will give it another try.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I had a Partagas Serie D#4 and a Bolivar PC a while back and both were full of this as I call it "Grassy flavor" that I absolutely love . Is this the correct description to use for that special flavor I tasted or is there a better term being used by the rest of the Botl's here and in MRN's Encyclopedia ? If you happen to know the flavor profile I'm talking about then let's here your recommendations for cigars that are loaded with this grassy flavor , please . I've had a couple more Partagas Serie D#4's but the flavor hasn't been as pronounced as in the first one .


Some of the older Bolivar PC have an excellent grassy flavor. 97 or 98 are good years.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

A grassy PSD4 ? *YAK* bring back the pepper and spice - and every thing thats nice on a psd4

its funny I have tasted that "interbreeding" on some cigars. A monte 2 that tasted just like a juan lopez #2. A boli cj that was like a famosa A Fonseca that tasted like a 1983 &1/2 dunhill mojito. - (ok so the last one was a lie)


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking for grassy....Look to Montecristo No. 2.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mr.c said:


> A grassy PSD4 ? *YAK* bring back the pepper and spice - and every thing thats nice on a psd4


:tpd: Amen, brother.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr.c said:


> A grassy PSD4 ? *YAK* bring back the pepper and spice - and every thing thats nice on a psd4...


:tpd:

grassy? yuck, that's one reason why i'm not a fan of cohiba... (other than the couple cigartexan gave me last year).


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Grassy? i [probably incorrectly] use this to describe negative flavours, e.g. with quorum cigars that actually taste of grass, which is horrible to smoke. Does this flavour really taste of garden grass to you or does it mean something else (i havent found them when i smoke those cigars)?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I had a Partagas Serie D#4 and a Bolivar PC a while back and both were full of this as I call it "Grassy flavor" that I absolutely love . Is this the correct description to use for that special flavor I tasted or is there a better term being used by the rest of the Botl's here and in MRN's Encyclopedia ? If you happen to know the flavor profile I'm talking about then let's here your recommendations for cigars that are loaded with this grassy flavor , please .


If you really mean peppery, then Cohiba is not reknowned for that flavor, but Partagas is, generally. MRN says that Partagas of late has really toned down the pepper and spice in their blends, but I hope they change that. "Grassy" makes me think of a bright, crisp, slightly tangy herbal flavor. But pepper could make me think bright, crisp, and tangy spicy flavor. So who knows for sure?

Go get some Cohibas - probably robustos - and give them a shot to see if you like the 'grassy' flavor for sure, or if you just have your adjectives mixed up.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Like he said. The Cohiba Double Corona or Esplendido. Can't go wrong with that.


I have never noticed the grassy taste in the Esplendidos?


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> I have never noticed the grassy taste in the Esplendidos?


Im with you onlyonerm-i think im gonna have to go back to my cohibas as i dont remember any of these tastes. tastes are very personal though, i suppose-so what you and i think of as one taste, many others may believe to be a grassy taste. just my :2


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

I found the cohiba III and lanceros very grassy.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Never thought Cohibas tasted grassy.
Cuabas IMHO are very "grassy" tasting......never cared for that brand because of this flavor.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Vegueros are grassy in a BIG way... Try one of those and tell me what grassy tastes like...


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Slight grassiness with other complex flavors and in good balance is nice. Intense grassy taste however, is often a sign of youth or lack of necessary aging.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

For me grassy means the presence of tannins which taste awful and are present in young gars.

I throw the grassy tasting ones back in the humi to sleep.

For those asking, the grassy taste we are talking about is a little akin to new mown hay, with a slight "set your teeth on edge" tartness. Some people do like the bite and flavor of this taste. It wears off in cigars over time as the tannins break down.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

When I think Cohiba I think grassy. Not in an unpleasant way like smoking grass, it's a subtle and nice flavor that is intermingled with cedar, spice, and bean flavors. I have also found that aged Sancho Panza C.G. have a distinct grassy flavor. Never thought grassy with the Boli PC or Party D4though.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

to me cohiba has a nice grassy taste. boli pc i would describe as earthy as the predominate flavor. the d4 has a spicy flavor to me, ymmv.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Go get some Cohibas - probably robustos - and give them a shot to see if you like the 'grassy' flavor for sure, or if you just have your adjectives mixed up.


That is what I'm wondering . Do I have my adjectives mixed up without having any idea . What is the similar taste in a Partagas D #4 and a Bolivar PC ? Both of these smokes had that same flavor in them .


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> That is what I'm wondering . Do I have my adjectives mixed up without having any idea . What is the similar taste in a Partagas D #4 and a Bolivar PC ? Both of these smokes had that same flavor in them .


musky?
PSD4 - spicy/musky
Boli PC - earthy/musky

???


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

mmblz said:


> musky?
> PSD4 - spicy/musky
> Boli PC - earthy/musky
> 
> ???


Could very well be musky . Which cigars have a heavy musky taste when fresh ? Just had a PSD4 from February '06 that had hints of it .


----------

